# Beachcombing



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I fancy doing some beachcombing this coming Summer.
Any recommendations for suitable locations ideally walkable from C&CC sites?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> I fancy doing some beachcombing this coming Summer.
> Any recommendations for suitable locations ideally walkable from C&CC sites?


Does this mean searching for washed up things or fossils or just wandering about.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Looking at your location, Kessingland springs to mind and is not too far away for you.

It's a CC and not C&CC site, but may be open to non members. You walk out the gate, across the road and you are on the beach. Part of the site is in front of the beach wall. Very panoramic.

There is a commercial site next door, but we viewed the toilet facilities, and could not reccomend it.

There is an excellent fish restaurant outside the CC site gates, as well as a nice pub.

Have a look >>Here<<.

Jock.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Does this mean searching for washed up things or fossils or just wandering about.


I guess it's a bit of both. I love walking and I love the coast but I'd like to do a little more than just looking at the passing scenery.
Really it's just an excuse to walk from one end of a bay to the other.
I don't collect fossils or seashells or anything like that but who knows, I might just get hooked on something like that.

I'm very fortunate that I spend most of the UK winter down in the southern hemisphere where much of my time is spent wandering along endless beaches.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The best endless beaches in the world are in Northumberland. Good C&CC site at Dunstan Hill.

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Culzean C& CC site, very close to the beach. >>Here<<

Also of interest, >>Here<<

Not that I am biased at all, you understand. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Hi, try the C&CC Folkstone site.
Realy peacefull, two mins from the beach.
If you get a seaview pitch you can watch shoals of mackrell come in close enough to scoop with a bucket.  
Though to be honest rod and line tends to catch more :lol: 





...nige


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean searching for washed up things or fossils or just wandering about.
> ...


Same as me then. I love doing the same preferably early in the morning when hardly anyone is there. Rock pools are a magnet to me as is coming home with a soggy shoe and trouser leg.


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

As some of you will remember I have just moved to Scotland.

Our new house is sited at Stairhaven, Lucebay, Dumfries and Galloway, I can recommend the shores of Lucebay for beachcombing, seal watching, otter watching, bird watching and even Basking Shark watching !

During the receint storms we had much of the beach deposited on our lounge windows (seaweed)! looks as if we are in for another close-up study of seaweed again tonight !

We've been watching the next storm approach from the west over the Mull of Galloway all afternoon, it's not raining yet but it won't be long!!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks people - all noted in my "must do" file for the coming summer.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Tony. why not take up my hobby and buy yourself a Metal detector. With all those beaches to explore both here and in southern europe just think of all that jewellrey and loose change people lose whilst swimming. Have seen pictures that guys have taken in spain after a seasons detecting the beaches out there of literally bucket fulls of finger rings , watches and other jewellrey Not to mention the hundreds of euros of loose change that they use to live on while they are there. Makes you think. Even the beaches in the uk can be worth a good go. Most of the main town beaches have their regular local detectorists, mostly retired guys with plenty of time on their hands. Our Local Bournemouth beaches are regularly sifted before the crowds even leave of an evening. I prefer to stick to the fields inland and look for the old stuff, Roman, medieval etc. If anybody wants advice or help please mail me.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

TonyHunt said:


> Tony. why not take up my hobby and buy yourself a Metal detector. With all those beaches to explore both here and in southern europe just think of all that jewellrey and loose change people lose whilst swimming. Have seen pictures that guys have taken in spain after a seasons detecting the beaches out there of literally bucket fulls of finger rings , watches and other jewellrey Not to mention the hundreds of euros of loose change that they use to live on while they are there. Makes you think. Even the beaches in the uk can be worth a good go. Most of the main town beaches have their regular local detectorists, mostly retired guys with plenty of time on their hands. Our Local Bournemouth beaches are regularly sifted before the crowds even leave of an evening. I prefer to stick to the fields inland and look for the old stuff, Roman, medieval etc. If anybody wants advice or help please mail me.


I bought the grandchildren a metal detector years ago when we went to Porth Cothan beach. (lovely beach by the way). We spent ages and ages scanning and was just wondering whether the unit was duff or we were just unlucky when suddenly it started buzzing. Great excitement and out came the spades and we dug down only to find another metal detector that someone had thrown away.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Lol, somebody else had obviously bought a Maplins special.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Actually, I have one in the loft somewhere - maybe I'll dig it out and give it a whirl.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Well that,s 3 of us on here with metal detectors .... :roll: Anymore out there ? 

May be if there are enough detectorists amongst the ranks we could look organising a rally somewhere ? :roll: :roll:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> *Pusser*
> 
> Same as me then. I love doing the same preferably early in the morning when hardly anyone is there. Rock pools are a magnet to me as is coming home with a soggy shoe and trouser leg.


 Me too! turning over the rocks looking for crabs and shrimps, ...seasides are made for this!  Beachcombing at it's best! 8)

Dave


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Ive actually organised one for the last five years at Corfe Castle in Dorset.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Tony if your organising one this year and it,s open to anyone could you keep me informed,,,,,,,,,,,cheers Mark


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Mark. We always take over the Donkey field at Norden Farm campsite at Corfe on the first weekend in September. Put it in your diary and contact me nearer the time. Its always a great weekend. Anybody who hasnt stayed at Norden Farm its a lovely campsite which has just updated all its facilities. Its within walking distance of Norden station on the swanage steam railway and the Castle itself. Theres some amazing walks and views over the purbecks and a whole array of small and large animals including deer, Llama,Donkeys, Cattle,sheep not to mention all the chickens, ducks and Peacocks etc on the farm for the kids. Theres also a small farm shop & Garden centre on site.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Tony noted........be intouch nearer the time.........

Cheers Mark


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tony,

I've stuck that weekend in the diary. Yes, I have a metal detector in the loft. Seem to recall it has a fault, maybe fixable. Used to spend many a happy hour, though nothing planned/ researched.

Dave


----------

